# Another zone 6  gator



## frydaddy40 (Sep 18, 2010)

Another zone 6 limb shaker. 
   Clients nice gator ,  zone 6   










          10' on the dot.   frydaddy40


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice work!!


----------



## The Native Way (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Job Guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## GaryD (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## peej (Sep 20, 2010)

*Get em' gary*

Keep on stackin em up!

Good luck to yall tomorrow night....

Did you get the pics i sent ya?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 21, 2010)

peej said:


> Keep on stackin em up!
> 
> Good luck to yall tomorrow night....
> 
> Did you get the pics i sent ya?



 Yep i did thanks,  Luck is good, but skill is  better.


----------



## Felton (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice gator, 
Hey frye I hear you were messin with one of my co-workers.
What have ya been up to? other than given lil-old helpless gators a hard time.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 30, 2010)

*That's it pretty much*



Felton said:


> Nice gator,
> Hey frye I hear you were messin with one of my co-workers.
> What have ya been up to? other than given lil-old helpless gators a hard time.



     He's a nice guy, mostly guiding and yes harassing gator's
  for a mouth now. But this week end will wide it up. 
    So far me and clients have filled 12 tags and have 4 
  more to go. 
                           Wise me luck,  frydaddy40


----------

